# My Back Deck



## joem (Dec 22, 2012)

Things have been quite crazy with moving, collecting, and working, I have not had time to enjoy the great aspects of my new house. Here's a video of my back deck after our first big snow storm. It's not the best weather for gold recovery but makes a nice white Christmas scene. Merry Christmas to one and all.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GeKm6vIvBy4


----------



## modtheworld44 (Dec 22, 2012)

joem

I'll take 30 tons of the white stuff.Do you except PayPal ,and the deals only good if you can have it delivered by Christmas eve!LOL :mrgreen: 



modtheworld44


----------



## jimdoc (Dec 22, 2012)

modtheworld44 said:


> joem
> I'll take 30 tons of the white stuff.Do you except PayPal ,and the deals only good if you can have it delivered by Christmas eve!LOL :mrgreen:
> modtheworld44




Watch what you ask for, Mother Nature may be listening.
I hear she likes the precious metals.

Jim


----------



## g_axelsson (Dec 22, 2012)

Joem, it look almost as home for me. Don't let a bit of cold weather stop you.


Maybe I need to heat it?

Last week the temperature dropped below zero. Fahrenheit or Celsius you ask? Both! (-18C)

Merry Christmas!

8) 

/Göran


----------



## joem (Dec 22, 2012)

modtheworld44 said:


> joem
> 
> I'll take 30 tons of the white stuff.Do you except PayPal ,and the deals only good if you can have it delivered by Christmas eve!LOL :mrgreen:
> 
> ...



Beware
and Those here who know me, if I can find a way to get it to you and make a profit I will.
You better have a big freezer. LOL


----------



## scrappile (Dec 23, 2012)

the temperature when both the Celsius and Fahrenheit scales are the same is -40 degrees , 


[stt]float it down on an Iceburg[/stt] you did mention profit so thats out,.. :lol:


----------



## g_axelsson (Dec 26, 2012)

scrappile said:


> the temperature when both the Celsius and Fahrenheit scales are the same is -40 degrees


Yeah, but when both shows negative is -18C or just below 0 F.

Göran


----------



## scrappile (Dec 26, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QI70vcEXZTk, 

kilos or miles per,... :lol:


----------



## g_axelsson (Dec 26, 2012)

Oh no! They caught me on camera! :mrgreen: 

Göran


----------



## scrappile (Dec 26, 2012)

Doing some last minuite Shopping,..


----------



## joem (Dec 28, 2012)

and here is what I had to dig out to get the black beast going. It's battery is also dead so I need to boost it.
Ah life in Ottawa at christmas.


----------



## its-all-a-lie (Dec 28, 2012)

scrappile said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QI70vcEXZTk,
> 
> kilos or miles per,... :lol:




I say KPH, i have seen 191 MPH on a motorcycle and it was MUCH faster than what this video shows, seems like double.


----------



## AlZabrisky (Dec 28, 2012)

Back Patio.


----------



## scrappile (Dec 28, 2012)

its-all-a-lie said:


> scrappile said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QI70vcEXZTk,
> ...



Yours would be around 305 KPH, we were F to C , so I knew he would catch the location Poke,..

So it may be an Alabama thing cause there is no good reason to but some roads or somebody in the other lane maybe it, will make you run that , :shock: mine was just the H tire limits 128 mph , of course Black boxes are on the way , that first test case when insurance refuses to cover , will be a corvette,... :roll:


----------



## scrappile (Dec 28, 2012)

AlZabrisky said:


> Back Patio.




Caption should read ,

I said Cold Not Gold,...


----------



## madmax (Dec 30, 2012)

AlZabrisky said:


> Back Patio.


"Hi welcome to the neighbor hood, Name is Cyril I live in the tree across the road. Any chance I could borrow a cup of nuts till spring?"


----------



## butcher (Jan 5, 2013)

yes those nice shiny golden nuts look especially good.


----------



## Noxx (Jan 6, 2013)

Taken last year


----------



## Geo (Jan 6, 2013)

if that happened here, there would be mass graves and funeral pyres all over the place. we thought six inches a couple of years ago was bad.i wouldnt have spotted the third car if it hadnt been for the wipers up in the air.


----------



## jimdoc (Jan 6, 2013)

Now that I am older, I hibernate when that happens.

Jim


----------



## Claudie (May 3, 2013)

My back yard in Southern Iowa in May!


----------



## goldsilverpro (May 3, 2013)

We got about 2" of snow last night in SW Missouri and the high today is about 40F. Two or three days ago, it was 85 degrees.


----------



## Claudie (May 3, 2013)

goldsilverpro said:


> We got about 2" of snow last night in SW Missouri and the high today is about 40F. Two or three days ago, it was 85 degrees.



It's been that way here too. I think I have frostbite on my sunburn! They say we got close to a foot of snow in the past day or so.


----------



## joem (May 3, 2013)

27c here lol


----------



## FrugalRefiner (May 4, 2013)

No snow here lately, but we did have a very unique visitor recently. A female fox set up housekeeping not far from our house. We've only gotten to see this little guy a few times. This shot was taken through our back door. He's standing on the brick pavers that lead from the driveway to the back door. Those pavers are 4" x 8" to give you an idea of his size.

Enjoy!

Dave


----------



## moose7802 (Jan 22, 2014)

I have always wanted a pet fox!! We had a pet raccoon when I was a toddler and now my aunt has a pet skunk. Of course the scent bag has been removed but he's pretty cool, he just roams the house like a cat. 

Tyler


----------

